# I posted a link to a 20-minute documentary in Chinese and it was taken down for being an ad



## Marnetmar (Nov 3, 2017)

Is there a way it can be put back up?


----------



## Martial D (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure 'English only' is a rule here dude.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 3, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I'm pretty sure 'English only' is a rule here dude.


Not for linked content, just for what's posted here, so far as I know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 4, 2017)

The link you posted was to a monetized YouTube video. So no, it cannot be put back up. Not unless the monetization is removed.


----------

